# No more IPs for Latin America and Carribean



## drmike (Jun 11, 2014)

Source: http://www.lacnic.net/en/web/anuncios/2014-no-hay-mas-direcciones-ipv4-en-lac

Latin America and the Caribbean have entered the IPv4 exhaustion phase; the delay in deploying Internet Protocol version 6 in our region is cause for concern.

La Casa de Internet de Latinoamérica y el Caribe, 10 June.- Today, the Internet Address Registry for Latin America and the Caribbean (LACNIC), the organization responsible for assigning Internet resources in the region, announced the exhaustion of its IPv4 address pool and expressed its concern regarding the fact that operators and governments throughout the region are delaying the deployment of Internet Protocol version 6 (IPv6).

 LACNIC reported that its pool of available IPv4 addresses reached the 4.194.302 mark, and that this has triggered stricter Internet resource assignment policies for the continent. In practice, this means that IPv4 addresses are now exhausted for Latin American and Caribbean operators.

 "This is an historic event; the fact that it was anticipated and announced doesn't make it any less significant," said Raúl Echeberría, LACNIC's CEO. "From now on, LACNIC and its National Registries will only be able to assign very small numbers of IPv4 addresses, and these will not be enough to satisfy our region's needs." Since it began operating in 2002, the organization has assigned more than 182 million IPv4 addresses throughout Latin America and the Caribbean.

----->  HERE COMES THE IP PAIN!


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2014)

World wise in Hosting not much relevant currently with the lack of ISPs and non-state telcos in SA/Carribean.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 11, 2014)

From what i understand they now only give a maximum /22 per LIR and that's all. RIPE has been in this state for a long time now, the world has not ended yet.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jun 12, 2014)

Some ISPs in Panama is already giving ipv4 + ipv6 addresses via dhcp.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I'm from the Caribbean and to be sincere there is not much need for IPV4 at least not noticeable yet. Local WISP operators are using NAT already (unfortunately) and I don't think major ISPs are running out of IPs (at least in my country).

To further mention: Usual providers like AT&T, Verizon/Claro, T-Mobile, Sprint will not have this problem.

I'm from Puerto Rico, so basically major communications go through North America.


----------

